# Phragmipedium Eric Young



## quaker (Aug 27, 2012)

A very reliable bloomer. The first of 5 buds to open, last year they all opened at the same time.

Ed


----------



## petro (Aug 27, 2012)

Wonderful, vibrant colors! Would be great to see an update once the other buds open.


----------



## Carkin (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow! That is breathtaking! I love the way the lighting you used makes it look like it is lit from within.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2012)

Look at all those branches! Please repost when their buds are open.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 27, 2012)

Great coloration!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 28, 2012)

Great colours on this flower.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you sure this isn't a dalessandroi cross?


----------



## quaker (Aug 28, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Are you sure this isn't a dalessandroi cross?



Hi Eric. No reason to believe that it is anything else but Eric Young. It came directly ( through a friend ) from the EYF a couple of years ago. If my memory serves me correctly they did say it was from a 4N longifolium if that makes any difference?

Ed


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 28, 2012)

I would think it is a Nichole Tower too... Very nice branching on that one!
Before the recognition of the dallessandroï the EYF did sold many crosses under the name of besseae X


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 28, 2012)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I would think it is a Nichole Tower too... Very nice branching on that one!
> Before the recognition of the dallessandroï the EYF did sold many crosses under the name of besseae X



I saw this thread earlier, you guys beat me to it. I was going to say the same thing. With all those branches it screms dalessandroi. Especially if its from the EricYoung Foundation. Very nice plant. I love the color. Its a keeper. Please post more when they are open.


----------



## quaker (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I will look into this further-maybe I am wrong and you are right. Somhow I hope that it is Nicole Tower.
Ed


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2012)

If you were in the USA I would agree with the Eric Young tag but being in EYOF area and looking at the plant I would say its a dal hybrid.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool flower, love the branches


----------



## Chuck (Aug 29, 2012)

I find that branching in besseae and hybrids is very dependent on culture. Perhaps, rather than being a del. hybrid, this is simply a very well grown plant.


----------



## quaker (Aug 29, 2012)

The pics I have found and the odd watercolour have only shown dalessandroi with one bloom at a time. This plant had all five blooms out at the same time last year--does this make any difference to its identity?

Ed


----------



## quaker (Aug 30, 2012)

You can find this phrag in bloom last year on page 22 of this thread.
Ed


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 30, 2012)

quaker said:


> The pics I have found and the odd watercolour have only shown dalessandroi with one bloom at a time. This plant had all five blooms out at the same time last year--does this make any difference to its identity?
> 
> Ed



It does not make any difference. First there are alot of badly shaped besseae that are said to be dalessandroi because they have down swept petals. There has also been hybridizing between the two species and natural variation in between. I have a few dalessandroi, one didn't branch till its third bloom cycle. One branched with five branches on a first bloom. It depends on the individual. I have seen them at Quintal farms with two spikes and about twenty flowers on one plant. When you see a real one well grown you won't forget it. I have never seen besseae branch to that extent. The branching of dalessandroi is usually expressed in its hybrids and even more in a well grown plant like yours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2012)

quaker said:


> You can find this phrag in bloom last year on page 22 of this thread.
> Ed



??? This thread doesn't have 22 pages.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2012)

Shhhhh.. :rollhappy:


----------



## quaker (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope I'm not talking to bemused persons but look on page 22 on the phragmipedium pages -- didn't think for one minute I'd have to explain myself.LOL
Ed


----------



## quaker (Aug 31, 2012)

Phrag Nichole Tower is dalessandroi x longifolium.
dalessandroi x bessaea is Phrag Jersey
bessaea x longifolium is Eric Young

Now I'm really confused

Ed


----------



## eaborne (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice color!


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 4, 2012)

quaker said:


> Phrag Nichole Tower is dalessandroi x longifolium.
> dalessandroi x bessaea is Phrag Jersey
> bessaea x longifolium is Eric Young
> 
> ...



Correct, I think yours should be dalessandroi x longifolium=Nichole Tower. Because as said before Eric Young Foundation use dalessandroi for crosses before it was recognized as a separate species and then went back and changed names of some plants. That is why some plants are actually phrag jersey instead of besseae. People thought they were making a besseae sib cross at the time but made a hybrid instead.


----------



## quaker (Sep 4, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Correct, I think yours should be dalessandroi x longifolium=Nichole Tower. Because as said before Eric Young Foundation use dalessandroi for crosses before it was recognized as a separate species and then went back and changed names of some plants. That is why some plants are actually phrag jersey instead of besseae. People thought they were making a besseae sib cross at the time but made a hybrid instead.



Thanks Cheyenne. I will re-lable this plant Nichole Tower.

Ed


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 7, 2012)

quaker said:


> Thanks Cheyenne. I will re-lable this plant Nichole Tower.
> 
> Ed



It is very difficult to be 100% sure when the original tag is missing… But on this one I'm agree with you.

At the first release all those crosses were considered as a ‘’besseae’’ hybrids… After the recognition of dallessandroï a long list of new names was published by the EYF.

Just few more example… ( To show how confuse it could be when the original tag are missiong.)

X with 1) besseae / 2) dallessandroï / 3) Jersey
X longifolium = Eric Young / Nicholle Tower / Hautlieu
X sargentianum = Mem. Dick Clements / Grosnez / Wössner Morgenrot
X Mem. Dick Clements = Jason Fischer / Rouge Bouillon / Sablonière
X Eric Young = Don Wimber / Ouaisne / Hautes croix
X Sorcere’s Apprentice = Living Fire / Portelet / Grève de Lecq
X Grande = China Dragon / Quetivell Mill /Francheville
etc.....
dallessandroï x Jersey = Samares
Jersey x besseae = Karame

Hope it help :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2012)

_"Hope it helps!?" _:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 10, 2012)

Well Ed, your last yrs posting has now moved to page 23! of the Phrags. Its better to just post a link to last yrs posting in this yrs post!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22423


----------



## quaker (Sep 10, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Well Ed, your last yrs posting has now moved to page 23! of the Phrags. Its better to just post a link to last yrs posting in this yrs post!
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22423



At my age and being computer illiterate ( can't even post more than one pic at a time ) I wouldn't have any idea about urls and things----Sorry!

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 10, 2012)

quaker said:


> At my age and being computer illiterate ( can't even post more than one pic at a time ) I wouldn't have any idea about urls and things----Sorry!
> 
> Ed



Its easy Ed. Find it,right click it, find "copy link" in the drop down, go to your current post, right click into the body of the post and paste! You're done!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2012)

In the previous year's post the stems dont have that hairy, thick, brown dallesandroi look! That may be how it fooled us!


----------

